# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  После перехода на новый релиз не работает БП 3.0

## Catherine_23

Всем добрый вечер.
 Проблема заключается в следующем, клиент самостоятельно обновил релиз БП 3.0, релиз взял с офф.сайта и загрузил все по правилам, но программа перестала запускаться в режиме предприятия, точнее  она запускается на 2 секунды, потом выходит сообщение  "Windows прекратил работу программы "и на этом все заканчивается.
 Перешли с релиза 3.0.57.17 на 3.0.58.26.

 Испробовала такие варианты как 

1)Очистить кэш,хотя он был сильно замусорен,это не помогло 
2)Выгрузить и загрузить ИБ через конфигуратор 
3)Создать новую  готовую ИБ используя фаил 1cv8 
4)Создала пользователя с административными правами и пыталась зайти через него Но все это ничего не дало.. 
Так же в конфигураторе запустила тестирование на нахождение ошибок( хотя, было маловероятно,но все же) это то же ничего не дало В режиме предприятия не запускается. 
Подскажите какие еще варианты решения проблемы есть?

----------


## avm3110

Если идет сообщение Windows прекратил работу программы - нужно смотреть логи ошибок виндов, чтобы понять причину.

База файловая или клиент сервер? На другом компе запустить эту базу получается?

----------


## avm3110

Если идет сообщение Windows прекратил работу программы - нужно смотреть логи ошибок виндов, чтобы понять причину.

База файловая или клиент сервер? На другом компе запустить эту базу получается?

----------


## TheMelnik

Платформа ломанная у вас стоит ? Сам столкнулся с такой же проблемой, мне помогла установка последней версии платформы и лечение её лекарством из соседней темы.

----------


## Galla

Так чем дело закончилось? у меня сейчас все то же самое.

----------


## Galla

По ходу пьесы это проблема релиза.

----------


## Online_Z

> Так чем дело закончилось? у меня сейчас все то же самое.


причины могут быть разные
какая версия платформы?
если на компе дату передвинуть на 28.02.2018 запускается или нет?

----------


## Galla

Проблема решена!
Сначала протестировала базу на предмет ошибок, там много чего было написано. Потом установила новый релиз 3.0.59.54 то же много изменений при обновлении с 3.0.58.26 ну и контрольный выстрел это обновила платформу до 8.3.11.3034.

----------


## Galla

Проблема решена!
Сначала протестировала базу на предмет ошибок, там много чего было написано. Потом установила новый релиз 3.0.59.54 то же много изменений при обновлении с 3.0.58.26 ну и контрольный выстрел это обновила платформу до 8.3.11.3034.

----------

